# New 2010 products arriving daily



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

New Shimano CI4, Penn Conquer, and Heddon Bandonk A Donk 

Check our website for more pictures and videos of products www.donsbaitandtackle.com

   
We haver a bunch of the new 2010 products arriving in the store weekly. Just wanted to update you on these new things as they show up.
The new Shimano CI4 Stradic 2500 is here. This new suprelight weight version of the tried and true Stadic has a new color scheme and is going to be amazing for the flats fisherman. With updated features in combination with it’s light weight make this a perfect 8-12lb braid reel.

The Penn Conquer is at the other end of the spectrum being a heavy workhorse reel for the inshore/ offshore fisherman. With their new design features, this reel has no equal (titanium parts, a rubber strip on the spool for attaching braid directly to the reel, etc.). A Fully accesable back allows you to flip open the back with out having to remove screws for cleaning and lubricating.

The Heddon Badonk A Donk has recieved alot of press and after seeing the lure it is well deserved. A topwater plug with the most realistic shape and sound I’ve seen in a while. It’s combination of perfect size and color options make it one of the most versital topwater lures on the market.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

That's great! I saw those new lures recently but I couldn't buy them due to not having any space in my tackle boxes for more!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> That's great! I saw those new lures recently but I couldn't buy them due to not having any space in my tackle boxes for more!


 out with the old and in with the new  you gots ta make you some space meng  ;D


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

Hold the Phone. I've never heard of the Heddon Badonk a Donk! Those look awesome! What other color patterns are available right now?


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] Un- shore.*

How much for the lures?


----------



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

The color selection is available at our website http://donsbaitandtackle.com and the price is $6.99. I couldn't get all the pictures in the first post so here's one of the new Stradic CI4. Thanks for the support Ashley


----------



## Neumie (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a little confused. In your original post you called it a Heddon Badonk A Donk, but when I went to look at the other patterns on your website they look like the Bomber Badonk A Donk? Did Heddon get the rights to this lure?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

I have several already(man, I love some badonk-a-donk) and mine all say Bomber. They come in 3.5 and 4 inch models. Marketing genius I say. They had me at badonk. ;D


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

those stradics look sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Ashley, how much for the stradics?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm going to pass by Dons in a bit.
That Stradic looks SICK!


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I picked up a stradic 2500 last week on the west coast. It's a looker and works nicely. Retail is 199.99.


----------



## [email protected]_Bait (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry about the delay. Bomber, Heddon, Rebel,Yum,Smithwick,Creek Cub, and Cotton Cordel are all owned by the same parent company so I get confused as to who makes what. It is the Bomber Badonk a donk. The MSRP on the CI4 Sradic is $199.99. Sorry about the confusion. Ashley


----------

